# Sabahın daha erken saatiydi



## VadimR

From Turkish language textbook (by P. I. Kuznetsov, Moscow, 2000).

*Sabahın daha erken saatiydi.* Kol saatime baktım, sekize on dakika vardı. Yavaş yavaş yürüdüm. Halamın evinden çıktıktan yarım saat kadar sonra bir arkadaşıma *rasgeldim*...

I cannot understand these ones. Please translate them.


----------



## Rallino

Sabahın daha erken saatiydi. = It was still early in the morning.

Bir arkadaşıma ras*t*geldim = I ran into a friend.

Rastgelmek is spelt with a T.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

*Sabahın daha erken saatiydi.* Kol saatime baktım, sekize on dakika vardı. Yavaş yavaş yürüdüm. Halamın evinden çıktıktan yarım saat kadar sonra bir arkadaşıma *rasgeldim*...

It was an early hour in the morning. I checked my watch and it showed 10 minutes to 8. I walked real slow. I came across a friend about half an hour later I left my aunt's house.


----------



## VadimR

Thank you all! =)

There is surely a misspelling in the textbook. But what about  rastgelmek? I could only find *rast gelmek *in dictionaries i.e. separately.


----------



## proceed

"rast gelmek"  is correct form of it. Many people use it incorrectly. Actually I used to think  as well that its correct form is "rastgelmek"


----------



## VadimR

Teşekkürler! =)


----------



## Rallino

proceed said:


> "rast gelmek"  is correct form of it. Many people use it incorrectly. Actually I used to think  as well that its correct form is "rastgelmek"



I guess I was thinking of "rastgele". Or is it _rast gele? _


----------



## VadimR

Rallino said:


> I guess I was thinking of "rastgele". Or is it _rast gele? _



I cannot say nothing - it is all up to you, I am just learning here =)


----------



## nigromante00

hello, the correct form is rast gelmek and NOT rastgelmek. But also you can say "rastlamak" 
Halamın evinden çıktıktan yarım saat kadar sonra bir arkadaşıma *rast geldim / rastladım*


----------



## VadimR

Teşekkür ederim! =)


----------



## nigromante00

Birşey degil


----------

